# Team Brixia-Cannondale



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

Has anybody seen what the new team kit or team bike looks like?


----------



## andrewbell (Nov 14, 2008)

Is there a date set for the announcement?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I think is middle of the month when Cannondale reveal their team kit.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The new kit should be revealed on January 11th. Brixia is out of the name though, it's just the name of the managing company that runs the team.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Yes the name is cannondale pro cycling. . Thats it


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I shot an e-mail to Cannondale on Sat. asking when the new team presentation would be. We'll see.


----------



## icbrad (Aug 24, 2012)

The team launch is on Saturday in Hollywood. I'd suspect that this green frame may be the new team color. News & Events - SuperSix EVO 2013: Limited edition framesets


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Live event in Hollywood, January 12th, 6H45PM PST...


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Cannondale detectives.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Now to place your bets..............

As much as I like the bazerker green, (or whatever its called) I'm saying it's gone from the kit. I say the kit will be based on some hues of;

red & blue

I don't necessarily like the idea of 'red & blue', just my guess.

Any other contestants? The winner gets Dan's new Spidering. If Dan wins we gotta buy him some SiSL 2's.


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm suspecting Cannondale will be keeping the green, hey it's their logo's color. And their MTB racing team is using green / black.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

hypercycler said:


> I'm suspecting Cannondale will be keeping the green, hey it's their logo's color. And their MTB racing team is using green / black.


You're most likely correct. Liquigas doesn't OWN green. Cannondale corporate adopted it some time back.
My 'red / blue' comment stems from something I read in an article. Seems one of the managers said something about it.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

icbrad said:


> The team launch is on Saturday in Hollywood. I'd suspect that this green frame may be the new team color. News & Events - SuperSix EVO 2013: Limited edition framesets


That red white and blue frameset is oh so sexy. Me likey!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I heard the green would stay too, maybe just in different proportions... I just hope I can keep my SpideRing!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

So is your Hollowgram Spide equipped yet?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

metoou2 said:


> So is your Hollowgram Spide equipped yet?


I got the SpideRing but it's not installed... I'm shovelling snow every time I step outside these days so I'm not in a hurry...


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Shoveling snow................well I suppose that's some good cross discipline training.

If the kit is red and blue that Spide is going on my Hollowgram.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Here 'it' is...2013 Team Cannondale Jersey!

AMICI DI BICI

Ciclismo-Espresso.com: Any difference? Beside the black neck..


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmm.................I hope that's NOT it.


----------



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

Nothing wrong with the liquigas green.... but maybe time for something new...wheres the mapei gb/bricobi/quickstep jersey when you need it??


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm almost certain the team managers of Team Cannondale follow our every post here in the Cannondale Forum.

Now's our chance to influence the design. Calling all graphics designers.

:crazy:


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

I like the bike colors....I hope they keep the green in the kits.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, according to member 'krtassoc' it will be green again this year. 

look up ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## Urico (Dec 17, 2012)

For tomorrow.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Here are the jerseys, bikes: https://www.cannondaleprocycling.com

Normal jersey:









Sagan's Slovak Champ jersey:


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

I can only assume that they will wear Cypher helmets?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

arinowner said:


> I can only assume that they will wear Cypher helmets?


I don't think so, the team is still sponsored by Rudy Project, could be only for glasses but they're wearing Rudy helmets still.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Any re-hosts of the images (bikes, jerseys)? CannondaleProCycling.com asks me for a login.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Here are the jerseys, bikes: https://www.cannondaleprocycling.com
> 
> Normal jersey:
> 
> ...


so when I click that link I get this;



> Authorization Required
> 
> This server could not verify that you are authorized to access the document requested. Either you supplied the wrong credentials (e.g., bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to supply the credentials required.


I always suspected you were an insider Big Dan. So you're on the DOREL payroll?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

metoou2 said:


> so when I click that link I get this;
> 
> 
> 
> I always suspected you were an insider Big Dan. So you're on the DOREL payroll?


Nope, I wish though.

Thing is, they put the site online too soon so it was available for a while until they figured it out so they locked it. Should be available again later, the launch event starts about now.

I posted one picture on facebook though.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan, insider or not I'm glad you stick around and help us Cannondale addicts out.................you most certainly help us get our FIX!

I'm watchin you.................:ihih::crazy::skep::lol:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

metoou2 said:


> Dan, insider or not I'm glad you stick around and help us Cannondale addicts out.................you most certainly help us get our FIX!
> 
> I'm watchin you.................:ihih::crazy::skep::lol:


I 'may' have insider friends though... :ihih:

And I did race cross locally under the Cannondale Factory Racing colors, not that I get any special info from there though... 

But here's a better look at the kits as modeled by the Sagan brothers:

View attachment 273599


As you can see, only the kit changed, the bikes are pretty much the same apart from the Vision wheels and the Kenda tires.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The Slice RS TT bikes have an updated paint job though, more black...

View attachment 273600


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> I 'may' have insider friends though... :ihih:


On the payroll or friends that are on the payroll..........I have no doubt that's true. You always have THE SCOOP before any of the rest of us. Like I said, I'm glad you share.

There's that member, Bad Ronald who I believe is a former employee. I wish we could get him to participate..............oh well.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Is this some form of twisted torture / humor?



> vBulletin Message
> vBulletin Message
> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


your attachment....it NO workie


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

metoou2 said:


> Is this some form of twisted torture / humor?
> 
> 
> 
> your attachment....it NO workie


Crappy forums... buggy and formatted so narrow and cramped, it looks optimized for iPad minis... 

Anyway, the site's up and running now: http://www.cannondaleprocycling.com


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

hallelujah........................!!!!
What were you describing earlier, they launched the site too soon, and then pulled it down? What was that all about?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan, if you're seeing adverts on the right side pane and the Forum is squished in the middle (pssst........I've got a solution for ya)


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

metoou2 said:


> hallelujah........................!!!!
> What were you describing earlier, they launched the site too soon, and then pulled it down? What was that all about?


Yeah, it wasn't meant to be online until the official launch tonight in Hollywood.

Speaking of Hollywood:


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well goodness..........

it sure isn't your Dad's Schwinn https://www.vintageculture.net/images/schwinn-bicycle1.jpg

Sagan needs (2) contracts and he should be knockin down (2) pay checks.
pro rider
PR specialist

He has produced his weight in gold for Cannondale marketing interests.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Sagan also played Forest Gump again in the video they showed at the launch... 

It will eventually be posted on youtube.

View attachment 273596


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Dan Gerous said:


> I 'may' have insider friends though... :ihih:
> 
> And I did race cross locally under the Cannondale Factory Racing colors, not that I get any special info from there though...
> 
> ...


Wonder why they're using SiSL2, but Red rings (instead of the SpideRings)? Can't use the SpideRing with an SRM maybe?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

@FPSDavid
The crank arm in your pic above is not an SiSL 2. 
Are you referring to another source?


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

metoou2 said:


> @FPSDavid
> The crank arm in your pic above is not an SiSL 2.
> Are you referring to another source?


Oh, you're right. The bike page ( SUPERSIX EVO HI-MOD TEAM ) on their site says "CANNONDALE HOLLOWGRAM SISL2 / SRAM RED RINGS" though.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

But you were correct FPSDavid, a SRM resides in a crank's spider (the SRM is actually the spider itself) so it's either the SpideRing or the SRM.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Sagan testing his new wheels....


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

the mayor said:


> Sagan testing his new wheels....


More wheel tests. 

View attachment 273701


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

The green bike on top of the cake doing the wheelie is Sagan's. 
I wonder if a wheel company cringes or celebrates when they see publicly released pics of Sagan bunny hoppin across the tarmac? 

If I owned a wheel co. I would be luvin it!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> More wheel tests.


Dang Dan! your inside man / gal connection is *deep* on the inside. Pics of the cake at the public release? Who's your Man, Ivan?

I've got a buddy here in the States who immigrated from Switzerland. He swears to have gone to public school with Ivan. I've never seen any evidence to corroborate the claim though. Who knows?


----------



## Johnnybegood7 (Jul 22, 2012)

View attachment 273716
View attachment 273717


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Johnny,
were you at the team presentation?


----------



## Johnnybegood7 (Jul 22, 2012)

not at all,i found these pictures on cannondale facebook page


----------

